# ClassPath für Servlet



## Serear (25. Okt 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine kleine Frage.

Bin derzeit dabei das Buch "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" zu bearbeiten und bin dort gerade bei den Servlet's angekommen.


BS: Windows Xp
TxtEditor: Ultraedit

Kompellieren tu ich über die cmd box

Es geht eig. um die Bibliothek servlets.jar.
Ich hab mir sie gedownloadet und unter 
C:\Programme\Java\jre6\lib\ext\servlets.jar abgespeichert.

Nur leider bekomme ich beim Kompilieren eines servlets immer noch die Compiler-Fehlermeldung dass die Servlet-Klassen nicht vorhanden sind.

Wäre echt klasse, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Gruß
Serear


----------



## nrg (25. Okt 2011)

du musst die jar in deinen classpath nehmen


----------



## Serear (25. Okt 2011)

Einfach eine UmgebungsVariable als CLASSPATh abspeichern und den pfad von der jar darein ?


----------



## SlaterB (25. Okt 2011)

ja, Punkt nicht vergessen, siehe Internet-Beispiele, gleich vielleicht noch ein Link hier editiert,
edit:
schöner Fund mit Bildern und besonderen Hinweis auf den Punkt/ dot in Step 7:
How to set the Java classpath


----

du solltest besser gleich eine IDE wie Eclipse verwenden,

erste Beispiele mit einfachen Editoren und Konsole sind löblich, 
spätestens aber mit externen Jars einfach nicht mehr schön


----------

